# West Bay 3/24



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Needed to make a meat haul for a fish fry. Only been fishing twice this year so the freezer was empty. Called up my buddy Troutman Mike and headed out to one of my favorite reefs that is pretty productive this time of year. We weren't dissapointed. From the minute we pulled up and started bouncing TTK Flats Minnows, the action was on. Caught a couple of limits of specks and some kicker Reds as a bonus. Great day on the water for sure.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Very nice.

Mike


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

What did you catch em on? I was throwing evey lure in my bag working Confederate's Reef and back into Dana's Cove this past weekend. Anyone have luck over at the Reef Balls they installed last year over near Sportman? I haven't seen them curious to know how they are functioning...


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice catch there GSMAN!


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> What did you catch em on? I was throwing evey lure in my bag working Confederate's Reef and back into Dana's Cove this past weekend. Anyone have luck over at the Reef Balls they installed last year over near Sportman? I haven't seen them curious to know how they are functioning...


 ......


GSMAN said:


> From the minute we pulled up and started bouncing TTK Flats Minnows, the action was on. .


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Really nice


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

It was an awesome evening on the water for sure..Those were some of the healthiest 17-21 trout I seen so far this year. Im glad you talked me into going. Great trip thanks alot GSMAN. :cheers:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Another hot trip ...........cool


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice catch guys I think I know exactly where yall got on em!!!!


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice catch GSman and TMM


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice to see ya' slayed them....


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I love it!!! Give me a call when you fry them up.lol

I need to get out and catch some trout! I have been bass fishing for the most part lately. I need some trout action like you guys had.



Congrats!!!


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

whats up Jason??? hows it going ?? still yak'in it??? we need to hit the water(salt) its been a long time for me too..


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

That is awesome! Way to go guys

Scott


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Great job. Nice catch!!!


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

What was the name of that reef again?


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

lol, I think its called the find your own fish reef.....lol, J/K but good luck trying to find out ....these guys blind fold me before taking me to their spots...thats top secret info....lol


----------



## Tony Espinoza (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nice catch*

Way go GSMAN and TMM or should I say Legend and God. LOL Nice catch fellows.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the positive comments fellas! Jason, Chris , Tony......let's go fishin. Let's see if TMM will let us use his chip from his GPS to exlplore new spots!


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

lol, sounds like a plan....let us know when and where!!! Should we bring our own blindfolds????


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

If you all 4 come up with enough money..HECK I will rent you the chip and let u know where to go! LOL


GSMAN said:


> Thanks for the positive comments fellas! Jason, Chris , Tony......let's go fishin. Let's see if TMM will let us use his chip from his GPS to exlplore new spots!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*bid*

Are we starting an auction here. 
What's the high bid>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Nice stringer GSMAN


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

Lets start one LOL!! There some great info on there! I have seen first hand some of those humps he has marked!! WOW!!!  Great Catch you 2...


Mullet said:


> Are we starting an auction here.
> What's the high bid>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Nice stringer GSMAN


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

lol, you guys are too funny


----------

